

Request an invite for the new Google Maps - wpcoder
https://maps.google.com/maps/about/explore/

======
richbradshaw
Think most of us did this as the address was uttered during Google IO.
Annoyingly the wrong URL was given, but a bit of trial and error got the real
one pretty soon!

